# Formulas and Recipes for Finishes



## ripjack13 (Oct 6, 2017)

You can find Formulas and recipes scattered among various forums. But what I'm thinking is recipes for various approaches or wood treatments or finish formulas. Some place that can be used as a reference or help in generating a particular effect. 
Primarily, members could give some step by step instruction on something here.

An example would be if you had a recipie for a cloned Yorkshire grit, then post it up here. Please explain in detail about it. The devil is in the details....

As we accumulate different ones I'll move em over to the Formulas and Calculators area on the forum.
https://woodbarter.com/forums/formulas-calculators.39/

I'll sticky this for awhile....
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 19, 2019)

Great idea Marc!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

